# lean machine



## miss_lucretia

Ciao a tutti, 
devo tradurre "lean machine", così, secco, è una specie di titolo a sé stante. 
Il contesto è una rivista di fitness, l'articolo parla di un bodybuilder e del suo programma di allenamento proprio per eliminare massa grassa e aumentare la massa magra. Non mi viene in mente un modo che non sia una lunghissima parafrasi e soprattutto che non suoni ridicolo. Avete qualche idea?


----------



## sorry66

There is the well-known phrase ' lean, mean fighting machine' - yours is a shortened version.


----------



## miss_lucretia

You are right! But I still can't find a way to translate it properly. I can only think of "una macchina di muscoli" and similar, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## sorry66

Un culturista scolpito?


----------



## miss_lucretia

I feel it should be something more "generic" like the english version, but Italian is the worst language for this kind of things. I will keep thinking about it


----------



## sorry66

un masso di muscoli?
Ma meglio aspetta gli altri!


----------



## miss_lucretia

"massa di muscoli" sounds interesting. Could use that.


----------



## Mary49

Ma "lean machine" è riferito alla persona? Perché in questo articolo http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/body-transformation-lean-machine.html   chi parla usa questo termine in riferimento alla moglie, che lo ha aiutato a diventare magro e muscoloso: "She completely changed how she cooked meals and searched the Internet for healthier versions of foods we loved. She knew how bad I wanted to change and underwent her transformation to become a lean machine".


----------



## miss_lucretia

Mary49, purtroppo è soltanto un titolo generico, questa espressione non viene più ripresa nell'articolo che però parla del bodybuilder e della sua particolare dieta per aumentare la massa magra e diminuire quella grassa. Nell'articolo che riporti tu invece non capisco completamente il senso in cui viene usato "lean machine", ma mi sembra comunque diverso.


----------



## Mary49

Il fatto è che sono molto perplessa sulla traduzione in "massa di muscoli" 
"Lean machine" è il nome di una bevanda energetica, di una linea di abbigliamento sportivo e altro. Secondo me "machine" non si riferisce all'uomo, ma alla sua dieta, quasi fosse una macchina per diventare magri. Per quanto riguarda l'articolo che ho postato, è proprio in questo senso che il tizio parla della moglie, come se fosse un apparato che lo aiuta ad acquistare linea a muscolatura, oltre a perdere peso.


----------



## DarlBundren

Per me una 'lean (mean) machine' è qualunque cosa che lavora con molta efficacia. Una 'lean mean killing machine' è così una 'macchina per uccidere'. Nell'articolo postato il termine rimane un po' ambiguo, ma sembra che anche la moglie abbia intrapreso un cammino per diventare in forma. 
Tornando al topic, forse 'mean' è stato escluso per giocare sul discorso di massa magra/massa grassa. Io opterei per qualcosa tipo 'Scolpito!' che rispetta più l'idea della massa magra o 'Come una macchina!' che rimanda all'efficacia.


----------



## MR1492

Mary,

We do use the term "lean machine" to refer to people, too.  As sorry66 noted, we also use the phrase "lean, mean fighting machine" to describe people.  It's just one of those English language things again!  Plus, in English, the words "lean" and "mean" and "machine" all rhyme.

Phil


----------



## miss_lucretia

DarlBundren said:


> Tornando al topic, forse 'mean' è stato escluso per giocare sul discorso di massa magra/massa grassa. Io opterei per qualcosa tipo 'Scolpito!' che rispetta più l'idea della massa magra o 'Come una macchina!' che rimanda all'efficacia.



Questa osservazione ha decisamente senso, visto che in un secondo articolo della stessa rivista viene usato invece "Pitch Perfect" per un articolo su un giocatore di rugby e il suo six pack di addominali, che io ho interpretato come "perfezione in campo". Questo mi fa pensare che effettivamente "lean machine" sia inteso anche nel senso che suggerisci tu. Rimane la perplessità su quale traduzione sia la più adatta. Mi piacerebbe trovare qualcosa che rimanga fedele all'idea di macchina e ai muscoli, ma "macchina di muscoli" suona malissimo; sento però che la soluzione è vicina!


----------



## sorry66

Mary49 said:


> She knew how bad I wanted to change and underwent her transformation to become a lean machine".


The guy becomes a lean machine here! A 'lean machine' is a person. (Thanks for confirming, Phil)


----------



## MR1492

Could you use something like "macchina scolpita"?  I don't know if you use such a term in Italian but in AE we often talk about a body-builder being "sculpted."

Phil


----------



## miss_lucretia

MR1492 said:


> Could you use something like "macchina scolpita"?  I don't know if you use such a term in Italian but in AE we often talk about a body-builder being "sculpted."
> 
> Phil



We do use "scolpito" for bodybuilders too, but "macchina" still makes me think of a car first! That's why I was considering "massa di muscoli" as suggested before. Kinda works.


----------



## sorry66

DarlBundren said:


> forse 'mean' è stato escluso per giocare sul discorso di massa magra/massa grassa.


I think it's just to make the phrase shorter and snappier.



DarlBundren said:


> Una 'lean mean killing machine' è così una 'macchina per uccidere'.


The phrase initially referred to soldiers.


----------



## MR1492

miss_lucretia said:


> We do use "scolpito" for bodybuilders too, but "macchina" still makes me think of a car first! That's why I was considering "massa di muscoli" as suggested before. Kinda works.



I know!  Is there another word in Italian which has that mechanical sense but doesn't instantly bring automobiles to mind?

Phil


----------



## DarlBundren

sorry66 said:


> I think it's just to make the phrase shorter and snappier.



Non potrebbe essere entrambe le cose? Men's health, ad esempio, fa spesso questi giochi di parole.




sorry66 said:


> The phrase initially referred to soldiers.



Sì, ricordo di averla sentita in full metal jacket. Anche in italiano, comunque, una 'macchina per uccidere' è una persona (per esempio un soldato, un sicario).

Una 'macchina di muscoli ' a me non dispiace. In fondo, anche in italiano, diciamo 'sei una macchina!'.


----------



## bobes

Potrebbe teoricamente funzionare "*macchina snella*", in quanto snello riferito a una macchina (in senso di _machine_) vuol dire 'semplice, senza inutili complicazioni, efficiente', mentre riferito a una persona vuol dire 'senza grasso di troppo'. Quindi sarebbe salvo anche il gioco di parole, però in italiano non credo funzionerebbe, è troppo lontano dall'immaginario collettivo.


----------



## sorry66

DarlBundren said:


> Men's health, ad esempio, fa spesso questi giochi di parole.


Ma che gioco di parole?


----------



## DarlBundren

Usare 'lean machine' per un articolo che parla di massa 'magra'. Una volta ho visto una rivista che mostrava l'allenamento di The Rock, e il titolo era 'Rock hard'.


----------



## sorry66

You mean like '_lean body mass_ = _lean machine_'?
I don't see it really - the term already exists.


----------



## DarlBundren

Esatto. Allora mi sbagliavo.


----------



## bobes

Il gioco di parole è che lean machine significa macchina efficiente e lean significa magro.  E lui è una macchina efficiente per diventare magro.


----------



## DarlBundren

Così la interpretavo anche io.


----------



## london calling

Here's a picture of what I would call a lean machine.


----------



## miss_lucretia

DarlBundren said:


> Usare 'lean machine' per un articolo che parla di massa 'magra'. Una volta ho visto una rivista che mostrava l'allenamento di The Rock, e il titolo era 'Rock hard'.



Traduco queste riviste di fitness da un paio d'anni ormai e purtroppo sono pieni di titoli con questi giochi di parole che in inglese funzionano mentre in italiano suonano ridicoli e/o sono intraducibili. Sono ancora indecisa su quale traduzione scegliere, ma il tempo stringe. Non è che durante la notte vi è venuta qualche altra idea?  (a me no purtroppo)


----------



## sorry66

bobes said:


> Il gioco di parole è che lean machine significa macchina efficiente e lean significa magro. E lui è una macchina efficiente per diventare magro.


Yes, but you wouldn't describe a real machine as lean. The words 'lean', 'mean' 'machine' rhyme and at some point 'lean, mean fighting machine' became a set phrase, which was then reduced to 'lean machine' to describe a man as in LC's picture - as I've already pointed out.

Other than 'massa' I've thought of 'blocco' and 'pacchetto'? 'He was like a six-foot solid block of muscle'.
Or a 'statua di muscoli'?


----------



## miss_lucretia

sorry66 said:


> Yes, but you wouldn't describe a real machine as lean. The words 'lean', 'mean' 'machine' rhyme and at some point 'lean, mean fighting machine' became a set phrase, which was then reduced to 'lean machine' to describe a man as in LC's picture - as I've already pointed out.
> 
> Other than 'massa' I've thought of 'blocco' and 'pacchetto'? 'He was like a six-foot solid block of muscle'.
> Or a 'statua di muscoli'?



In this case I feel "massa" works better because of the double meaning, both in massa as "ammasso" di muscoli and also in the recurring concept of the article about massa magra / massa grassa.


----------



## sorry66

You know best! and it's alliterative too!


----------



## miss_lucretia

I think I'll go for "massa di muscoli", it's the best solution for this specific context. Thanks so much guys for being so precious.


----------



## King Crimson

There's also another collocation in Italian, 'fascio di muscoli', which in my opinion gives the idea of someone who is both sturdy and lean. Just saying...


----------



## MR1492

miss_lucretia said:


> I think I'll go for "massa di muscoli", it's the best solution for this specific context. Thanks so much guys for being so precious.






tsoapm said:


> EN *- precious*:
> 1. Of great (principally financial) value; having a high price.
> 2. Affectedly refined in conduct, manners, language.
> Principale traduzione:
> 1. prezioso (credo vada bene per EN-IT cioè)
> 2. affettato?
> 
> IT - *prezioso*:
> 1. Con pregi o valori notevoli.
> 2. Di persona che si compiace di farsi desiderare mostrandosi schiva e altezzosa.
> Main translation:
> 1. (High-)quality?
> 2. (Playing) hard-to-get



You might check the "falsi amici - false friends" thread.  Evidently this is a common issue with Italian speakers.  Prezioso and precious are not quite synonyms.  

Phil


----------



## tsoapm

"For being so helpful", I think here.


----------



## bobes

sorry66 said:


> Yes, but you wouldn't describe a real machine as lean. The words 'lean', 'mean' 'machine' rhyme and at some point 'lean, mean fighting machine' became a set phrase, which was then reduced to 'lean machine' to describe a man as in LC's picture - as I've already pointed out.


Yes I understand, but I came across this one too


----------



## sorry66

That's funny! What is it? It looks like a rocket! I've explained where the term comes from - as a fixed phrase it can then be applied to all sorts of things: energising drinks (re: Mary) and, yes,  even real machines.


----------

